# Latrell Sprewell: Sign and Trade in the Works?



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Spree to Lakers? The agent for Wolves free-agent swingman Latrell Sprewell said the Wolves and the Los Angeles Lakers are discussing a possible sign-and-trade deal. Sprewell's agent, Bob Gist, said a third or fourth team probably would need to enter the trade discussions to complete a deal that would satisfy all parties.
> 
> "Kevin (McHale) and I are optimistic we can work it out," Gist said.


What kind of trade would take place if this rumor is true?

A third team? If Spree wants the MLE, then we could possibly get a MLE caliber player in return.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

what would you want back for him?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

A decent big man.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

the only players the lakers have that make around what Spree would sign for are Devean George and Chris Mihm. George is in the final year, and Mihm has one more year left.
I would prefer Mihm, but either are fine with me.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If a third team was involved.... We could get another big man. Who? The first guy who comes to mind would be Rasho. 2nd is Mihm. Third would be Prizbilla....


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd love to have Devean George around. With him we'd have more flexibility at the SF / SG positions. He'll contribute for sure in his last year. Perhaps we could get George and Mihm if we throw in someone like Ebi, T-Hudd?

I'm not so sure about having Rasho back. It's been awhile since he had some good performances...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The first guy who comes to mind would be Rasho.


We're not taking on Rasho's contract. If we make a deal and get a player in return, it's going to have to be a pretty good player, as we're close to the luxury tax level and we're not gonna pay $10Mil for some bum like Rasho or Devean George.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Socco man, its only right that if you trade away a bum, you are likely to get a bum in return.... It is how the world works.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well then we won't trade him, simple as that. We're not going to do something just to help out Spree. He can sign for $2.5Mil then, that's fine with us. It's not like we planned on getting anything for him anyways, so we're not in the mode that we will take whatever we can get. You either give us something that is going to make it worth our time, energy, and money, or don't even bother talking sign and trade.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

socco said:


> Well then we won't trade him, simple as that. We're not going to do something just to help out Spree. He can sign for $2.5Mil then, that's fine with us. It's not like we planned on getting anything for him anyways, so we're not in the mode that we will take whatever we can get. You either give us something that is going to make it worth our time, energy, and money, or don't even bother talking sign and trade.


Who's this "we" talk about? You talk like you have a say in whether or not the Twolves will trade Sprewell or not. I'm guessing the Twolves orginization will trade Sprewell if they feel they can get someting valuable in return. I'll go on a hunch and say Kevin knows a wee bit more about the orginization then you. Again though, I don't know where you are getting this "we" talk about though.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

SirHinn said:


> Who's this "we" talk about? You talk like you have a say in whether or not the Twolves will trade Sprewell or not. I'm guessing the Twolves orginization will trade Sprewell if they feel they can get someting valuable in return. I'll go on a hunch and say Kevin knows a wee bit more about the orginization then you. Again though, I don't know where you are getting this "we" talk about though.


You've never heard of a fan of a team refer to that team as "we"? My God, what's wrong with you people?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What about something like this?

Lakers trade: Slava Medvedenko, Jumaine Jones
Lakers obtain: Spreewell

Bobcats trade: Jake Voskuhl
Bobcats obtain: Slava Medvedenko, 2nd round pick

Wolves trade: Spreewell, 2nd round pick
Wolves obtain: Voskuhl, Jumaine Jones

You get a replacement for Spree and a backup center.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Jake Voskuhl? Worthless. Jumain Jones? Meh, decent, but still not enough for us to help Spree out. Not sure why you have us throwing in a pick too.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe it have a chance to be a Spree+Kandi for Mihm and George... Don't Abdul-Jabbar likes Olowokandi, or am I wrong? I'm just guessing... For Wolves it would be terrific...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Luke Walton, Jumaine Jones, Devean George, Chris Mihm, Brian Cook - I'd take any of them. There's a few decent roleplayers on that team.

I wouldn't touch Medvedenko with a 10 foot pole...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh oh oh Magloire Magloire Magloire. Give me Big Cat! Oh and i'd have to give Rasho/George a big "no, no." If we can work something out with NOH to send over Big Cat i'm all for it. Otherwise the only person mentioned so far I'd like would be Przbilla. Like socco said trash doesn't need to be traded for more trash.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There is no way we can get Magloire. We have already hoped and dreamed.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Casey was asked about this rumor in an interview on KFAN today and he said that he doubted a sign and trade of spree would occur, he said that the players people were offering us either were not at positions we need, or had long or ugly contracts.


----------

